# website name?



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone knows the name of the site that sells electronics based here in ohio. I'm drawing a blank and for the life of me can't find the site. They have been in business for a while. Good site and good prices. Hell I've even recommended them to someone here. Think they were even on this site at one time. Thanks


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Dalco?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ultimatepassage.com ?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Ultimatepassage, thank you. Just could not think of it.


----------

